# ever tried eating a mantis?



## wuwu (Jun 21, 2006)

```
&lt;embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/urVZCc6bUjs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"&gt;&lt;/embed&gt;
```


----------



## wuwu (Jun 21, 2006)

nm, the embed didn't work. just click here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urVZCc6bUjs


----------



## fenixflamz (Jun 21, 2006)

This is a prime example of why stupid people shouldn't breed. Why anyone would even think to do that is beyond me.


----------



## infinity (Jun 21, 2006)

don't knock stupid people... they make the rest of us look smarter


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 21, 2006)

If she'd eat THAT..I wonder what else she's eat? :wink:

That mantid put up a darn good fight!

Can't believe she ate it so two kids would go to church... :roll:

Looked like a nice mantid, too.

Next time she gets hungry, I'll send Splinter in with his new chainsaw claws... :twisted:


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 21, 2006)

saw that already. but on a side note i saw a vid of a guy eating a whole frog...i hoped to god that it was poisonous or something to teach him a lesson.

i hate videos like that


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 21, 2006)

some guy doing it here too:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6xzoMm9IWww&amp;amp...ch=mantis%20eat


----------



## AFK (Jun 21, 2006)

she can eat my praying mantis anytime of tthe week if you know what i mean


----------



## Ian (Jun 22, 2006)

Haha, I think that was the only positive point we found in that video last time  It is similar to one time in Im a Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here, where they had to eat some extataosoma for the bug eating task.


----------



## infinity (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah but would you really want your pet insect to be eaten?! I think I speak for many in here when I say that even if I was paid for my collection, I wouldn't sell it if I knew they'd just be torturing them or eating thrm for the sake of entertainment on a TV show! The company or person who supplied those bugs must obviously not have had as much love for them as I/ we do...


----------



## Mike (Jun 22, 2006)

Man cant wait for someone else to do it and the mantis cuts his tounge open with its claws lol.


----------



## fenixflamz (Jun 22, 2006)

wouldn't I love to see a lion rip her arms and legs off and eat her while laughing to his buddies.


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 22, 2006)

id love to see a lion laughing.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## 13ollox (Jun 22, 2006)

:lol: nice picture . but would it be a MWAHAHAHAHA or a RAWAHAHAHAA noise ?


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 22, 2006)

nice one. i think itd be like frank bruno but gruffer.


----------



## nympho (Jun 23, 2006)

Now, I know mantises often look quite tasty, I actually quite fancy eating one myself when i'm peckish, but I wonder if she knew the mantid probably had an abdomen full of mushed up blowflies, which had probably been eating dogsh!t or some rotting corpse somewhere  Hmmm, maybe not so tasty afterall!

sexy girl though. i wonder how much they paid her?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 23, 2006)

THere are always crazy people out there trying to do crazy things to impress other or for the money. The competitors in "Fear Factor" would would drink a big cup of "flies and grubs" shake. However, i know in some countries like the Philipines and Vietnam, grubs, pupa, or even tarantula is a delicacy and part of thier diet.


----------

